# Laying Exo Terra Large X-Tall on its back



## ishia (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,
I am new.
Doing a Exo Terra Large X-tall (36"x18"x36" : LxWxH)
I am thinking a corkbark background of sorts.
(I been looking...I been seeing

I contacted Hagen (Canada) about laying the terrarium on its back (as so many experts seem to suggest <- added that line too). The response was that there is the chance of a 'pressure crack'.

I also asked them about the fixed front window height (fixed front window is what they use to describe it in the product description), and received the cruddy link to product on their website where the fixed front window height is 9" (if you do the math from the fact the terrarium is three feet high).

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Reptile/Housing/Terrariums/PT2609


This along with the fact that I have seen the terrarium (at least a year old), and the fixed front window on those is clearly about 6". (I wanted to know if they changed it). 

They stated that they did not know the exact height of the front door (close...subtraction).

So....

I am asking you 

Is it reasonably safe to lay an Exo Terra Large X-tall on its back...?
What is the height of the fixed front window...?
Sorry to be a befuddled newb...
I'm still a couplla months from frogs at least


I ask because it seems to be you that uses 'em, Hagen only builds em...
This must be wrong somewhere.
Their picture may be wrong in the product description (same product description picture for the US site + all of Amazon, E-bay etc.).


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

I am by no means an expert, but I did lay my Exo Terra x-tall on its back while I foamed and siliconed the background with no trouble. You do need to make sure it is on a flat surface - an uneven surface could easily cause the glass to break.

As for the front window (under the doors), the glass part on mine is 4.75 inches tall (measuring only the glass between the black plastic). If measured from the bottom of the glass to the top of the vent (just below the doors) it is 6 1/8 inches.
I've had mine for a couple of months so I don't know if there are variations.


----------



## ishia (Dec 19, 2016)

Awesome...

That's what I thought about the glass height.

Now when you laid yours on its back, did you lay it on the frame?

I've seen some pics where guys/gals lay it on the glass on a table.

I was probably going to do it anyway, but I want to make sure there is no technique that is safest for the terrarium.


----------



## Jilazee (Dec 13, 2016)

I laid mine (same size) on it's back and tipped it up and down at least a dozen while building it. I didn't use a frame. Just be mindful of how you lift it. Grabbing it from the middle top of the back pane and trying to lift would be a bad move IMO, too much pressure on a small spot.. Just use common sense and remember it is a glass box.

I was concerned with moving it once fully built. I've also spoken with a company that can build these size vivariums out with all decor and clay false bottom and then deliver them. The fact that they can withstand moving while fully loaded makes me think they are more than strong enough to be tipped over.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I built out the same tank several months ago. You can lay it on it's back just fine, but be careful handling it as other have mentioned. It's a beast to move and work with, so ALWAYS err on the side of caution when handling it.

I would lay it on it's back on the ground, with a couple towels under it. When working on the background with the doors open, I placed buckets and boxes under each open door outside the tank to support them when laying open. 

But, DON'T lay it on it's side unless you can support the doors. I had it on it's side several times when drilling glass and working on it, and one of the door's hinge pins broke and the door dropped and shattered both. I contacted Hagen and they said to contact the place I bought it for replacements. Luckily they were able to order more in.

Just be careful handling it at all times. Those plastic parts can be pretty weak and not meant for all the stress of the heavy glass if you're moving it around.

Check out my build log for pics and details of what happened... 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/278194-77g-azureus-tank-build-log.html


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Gibbs.JP said:


> I built out the same tank several months ago. You can lay it on it's back just fine, but be careful handling it as other have mentioned. It's a beast to move and work with, so ALWAYS err on the side of caution when handling it.
> 
> I would lay it on it's back on the ground, with a couple towels under it. When working on the background with the doors open, I placed buckets and boxes under each open door outside the tank to support them when laying open.
> 
> ...




This is pretty much what I did as well. I had towels down for some extra padding, and must have moved it from it's back to standing up at least a half dozen times, just carefully and slowly. I used the bucket trick as well for supporting the doors, or they *will* break. I also moved this viv 2500 miles through mountain passes and it made the trip just fine. They're durable, as long as you remember to treat them right


----------



## ishia (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone...

I feel... not better, but I will lay it on its back.

Thanks for the build pics Gibbs.JP (OMG my stash of bits for construction/plants looks much like yours)

I am wondering about your 'drilling glass'.
Did you drill a drain in the terrarium?
Where did you drill?
What size bulkhead?

Thanks again,
Ishia


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I was drilling one side for the filter/pump hoses (you can see pics in that build thread link). You can also drill a bulkhead for drainage if you want. Size of hole depends on the size of the bulkhead you choose


----------



## ishia (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyway....Laid it on it's back, and all went well.


----------

